

Ask HN: What is the concert calendar that sucks least? - andys627


======
ayers
Songkick offers a great solution for concert tracking. I use it all the time.
It allows personalised tracking of artists that you like and much more.

<http://www.songkick.com/>

------
retroafroman
Reverbnation is one of the most comprehensive in my area for indie bands, but
it lacks a few key venues. Last.fm has quite a few concerts listed, but
usually only bigger name acts. Indie zines and weekly newspapers seem to be
the best offline source.

------
tangentcity
Seatgeek, especially their Columbus discovery engine.
<http://seatgeek.com/columbus>

------
duggieawesome
I use Tourfilter. Big popular and small local acts are posted by individuals
who follow the bands.

